# Sando (San Shao)



## moustafaraslan (Oct 5, 2008)

Can someone explain Sando(San Shao) to me and tell me what differences there are between it and MT and also give me your opinion on which is better and do you know any Sando schools in Houston or Katy


----------



## jarrod (Oct 5, 2008)

sanda/san shou, etc is a style of kickboxing that also utilizes throws & takedowns.  there is no grappling once it hits the mat, points are awarded & fighters stand back up.  rules vary from organization to organization, & also from amateur to pro.  generally speaking, the more devestating the throw, the more points are awarded.

if you watched san shou without throws & compared it to muay thai, you wouldn't see too much differnce.  thai boxing does tend to have an edge on clinch fighting though.  

jf


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 5, 2008)

Sanda also known as Sanshou

It depends on which version you are talking about. But the most widely know is the Sports version. Look for "good" Beijing?Chinese Police matches on Youtube and you will see major differences between it and Muay Thai and Western Boxing. For one real sanda does not hop. Nothing against Muay Thai, it is a damn impressive art.

Sanda has strikes, takedowns and joint locks. The sports version has omitted some of what makes up Sanda. 

Check these

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65207&highlight=sanda

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56315&highlight=sanda

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38089&highlight=sanda

EDIT

This site (Florida Sanshou) is fairly inactive these days most of the people on it are to busy training for fights to post but they could answer your questions and may know more about schools in Texas.


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks you guys I will look at the websites provided I still can't find a school so if anyone knows a school near houston please tell me.


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 7, 2008)

I found a school near me supposedly it is really good i will have to go and see.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 8, 2008)

that's great, let us know how it is.  sanda is not too common in the U.S. as of yet.

jf


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 8, 2008)

jarrod said:


> that's great, let us know how it is. sanda is not too common in the U.S. as of yet.
> 
> jf


 
And the "real" police/military version is next to impossible to find in the states


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 9, 2008)

i made an appointment at the place but the instructor left. they didn't tell me don't come or anything. might not be going back again. can't find any other schools though might just give up


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 9, 2008)

moustafaraslan said:


> i made an appointment at the place but the instructor left. they didn't tell me don't come or anything. might not be going back again. can't find any other schools though might just give up


 
Make another appointment or call and try and find out what happened. If you get the same treatment then it is not a place I would want to train.


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah I made another appointment but if it doesn't work I will have to settle for Muay Thai. I will see how the lesson goes and their prices. I have already talked to the Muay Thai instructor just in case.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 11, 2008)

moustafaraslan said:


> Yeah I made another appointment but if it doesn't work I will have to settle for Muay Thai. I will see how the lesson goes and their prices. I have already talked to the Muay Thai instructor just in case.


 
Muay Thai is a pretty damn good choice too.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 11, 2008)

throw a little judo in there too (pun intended). it's not one stop shopping, but you'll have the same general skill set that sanda provides.

jf


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 12, 2008)

I want to do Muay Thai and BJJ but it all depends on money and I'm still trying to decide which to do first.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 12, 2008)

jarrod said:


> throw a little judo in there too (pun intended). it's not one stop shopping, but you'll have the same general skill set that sanda provides.
> 
> jf


 
Agreed



moustafaraslan said:


> I want to do Muay Thai and BJJ but it all depends on money and I'm still trying to decide which to do first.


 
Not a bad choice either

Are


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 12, 2008)

jarrod said:


> throw a little judo in there too (pun intended). it's not one stop shopping, but you'll have the same general skill set that sanda provides.
> 
> jf


 
Agreed



moustafaraslan said:


> I want to do Muay Thai and BJJ but it all depends on money and I'm still trying to decide which to do first.


 
Not a bad choice either

Are there any "real" and "good" MMA schools in your area? They are, in some cases, pretty much a combo of Muay Thai and BJJ or at least something similar.


----------



## masherdong (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello moustafaraslan,

There are a few in Houston.  Westside JJ, Miletich Fighting Systems, and Elite Martial Arts just to name a few that do MMA.  You should check out the Miletich Fighting Systems.  Where in Houston do you live?


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 12, 2008)

the sanda school has sanda and bjj and something else i forgot what. they teach them in their mma school. I am just trying to see their prices because i know they are a good school. i am comparing them to others right now


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 12, 2008)

yea the sanda school i am talking about is the westside one but it is a little far looking for a closer gym i live in west houston near highway 6 and briar forest. do you know any of these gyms prices?


----------



## masherdong (Oct 13, 2008)

moustafaraslan said:


> yea the sanda school i am talking about is the westside one but it is a little far looking for a closer gym i live in west houston near highway 6 and briar forest. do you know any of these gyms prices?


 
No, I dont know.  Here is a link that you may find useful in your search.

http://www.txmma.com/modules.php?name=Web_Links&l_op=viewlink&cid=6

Good luck!


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 13, 2008)

thank you for everything I will see if i can find an affordable gym that i can train in


----------



## masherdong (Oct 14, 2008)

moustafaraslan said:


> thank you for everything I will see if i can find an affordable gym that i can train in


 

Ok, good luck!


----------

